# I Need Barnhart Log Loader Kit help!



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone has successfully built the Hartford Products Barnhart Log Loader,  I got through building the boom just fine, but I've got some questions on the truck.


I'm confused on where the white plastic strips go and also not sure about the the gray c-channel looking pieces?


Anyone have any closeup pictures of what the truck is supposed to look like?


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

I suggest you call or e-mail Hartford Products and ask your question(s).


They are very helpful folks.


They are trying to recover from some very nasty weather that has passed through their part of the country so you might try to be patient with them.


 


Jim


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Grey C channels (Long ones) go on the front and rear cross support. These should be milled on all 4 corners so the cC creates a rectangle on the beam. Mine were square and were of the old design, replacements were had from Hartford. The white strips are for the skidder beams (where the traveling rollers are located to roll on the rail) You should have a plastic part well 4 of them they get glued to the roller beams and have a bunch of holes laser cut into it. If not its missing and you need to get it from Hartford. 

Also look at you floor parts that run front to back they should be notched out for the 2 cross suppports Mine we not and I just used a razor saw to cut out and knife to carve it square. If they are not notched the body hits the truck cross beams that have the U bolts. 

I am wating for about 30 parts that are missing from my kit and have been since November, I spoke to Jeanie in late Dec and was told they will be packed and shipped before christmas but now Jan 7th and nothing here yet. Kind of frustrating because I kno was soon as I pack all of the kit up to work on something else they are going to call me or the parts will come.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, any chance you could post a pic? I'm still not understanding where what goes where? I have a total of 13 gray c channels. 8 long and 5 short. Do the long ones go on T4 or T2? What about the short ones? Since I only have 4 of the white strips do they only go on one side of T4? That would only be enough to go on one side of T4? 

BTW, your posting on the old site helped me build the boom, thanks!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jason! Please keep 'em coming


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if youw ant to see more you have to call Hartford and have them ship me my missing parts. I call just about everyday leave a message and never a response in almost 2 weeks. I know they are back up and running because the update on the website and I know others thathave spoken to them recently. 

I have none of the floor planking so I cant build anything else on this thing. I did finish the 3 cars that go with it since I was not able to work on the loader.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I heard they were down for 2 weeks because of a bad ice storm, and they are backlogged because of that, but I spoke with them yesterday. 

Do you have the parts to finish your truck? I see you do not have the swing circle, etc.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the circle complete. Just did not post any photos of it. I need the rest of the cab parts before I do any mounting of the circle tracks.


----------

